# US gov / state gov about prepping?



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

How do the us gov act regarding prepping? do they show any support or try to reduce it?


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

CDC, FEMA and other State Equivelents give some advice and insight into preparedness - in the forms of 3 day supply packs and med kits...radios...etc

More "FYI" than outright support

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> CDC, FEMA and other State Equivelents give some advice and insight into preparedness - in the forms of 3 day supply packs and med kits...radios...etc
> 
> More "FYI" than outright support
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


then it is about the same in sweden, here the gov the last year or two started to more aggresivly ( kind of) inform people that they really should have stuff at home if there is a crisis, because the state might not prioritise them. and they exepect everyone to be able to deal with 3 days no matter what, but preferably longer.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The US government suggests people have 72 hours worth of provisions in case of emergency. Anyone that "preps" more than that and/or has guns and ammo is considered a threat.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Swedishsocialist said:


> then it is about the same in sweden, here the gov the last year or two started to more aggresivly ( kind of) inform people that they really should have stuff at home if there is a crisis, because the state might not prioritise them. and they exepect everyone to be able to deal with 3 days no matter what, but preferably longer.


I still wonder where they got the "3 day" figure from, not sure how it is in Sweden, but even heavily developed part of the US like in NYC have gone longer than that without power/water/sewage like during the Brownout in 05 and Sandy and a few Nor'Easters

It should be more like 3 weeks - but cigs and 40oz is too important for most people in America versus covering their ass.

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> I still wonder where they got the "3 day" figure from, not sure how it is in Sweden, but even heavily developed part of the US like in NYC have gone longer than that without power/water/sewage like during the Brownout in 05 and Sandy and a few Nor'Easters
> 
> It should be more like 3 weeks - but cigs and 40oz is too important for most people in America versus covering their ass.
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


oh I totaly agree. And few people would die in three days without food anyway, might even bee a good thing for many. But I guess it is more about getting people to think a little about diffrent unplesant possibillitys. but 3 days dont really cut it no.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> I still wonder where they got the "3 day" figure from, not sure how it is in Sweden, but even heavily developed part of the US like in NYC have gone longer than that without power/water/sewage like during the Brownout in 05 and Sandy and a few Nor'Easters
> 
> It should be more like 3 weeks - but cigs and 40oz is too important for most people in America versus covering their ass.
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


it was admitted years ago that "72 Hours" - and not "3 Days" - that it was psychologically the brink point that kept the sheeple from getting worried & concerned .... publishing the true facts that you need 2-3 WEEKS of supplies would blow pumpkin gourd heads off the sheeple ...

and with the exact right conditions - they DO have it decently covered in a few days ... keep it a regional disaster at the very most - give them 5-7 days to prepare for the disaster - bring the entire resources of the FED to bear - concentrate on doing the mostest for the mostest and hide everything else ....

God forbid the public not believe that the vaulted gooberment won't be riding over the hill to the rescue IMMEDIATELY ...


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Every year my state puts out a hurricane preparedness guide. Suggest 3 days of water,food,meds ect. I do have a tendency to go overboard just a bit.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have it all covered for 60.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A few years back our government overlords made a law that during a declared emergency that those in charge may confiscate anything they want to utilize for the greater good. Home, car, supplies what ever. Much cheaper that having the sheepole prepare or to give FEMA an adequate budget for the sheep. Government just takes what they want and its all legal. Best to have a strategy in mind. And after watching Katrina your constitutional rights will be null and void. Firearms confiscation should be expected.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Oddcaliber said:


> Every year my state puts out a hurricane preparedness guide. Suggest 3 days of water,food,meds ect. I do have a tendency to go overboard just a bit.


IL has promoted tornado, winter storm and even earthquake prepping - just added zombie apocalypse - haven't seen the TV commercials yet but their earthquake stuff is like a grade school promotion ....


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

The last storm we had here was so weak I only loaded the 22's!


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Several world governments have started public information campaigns to try and get their population to increase their families preps. I think three days was picked as it sounds reasonable and is easily do able by most people. Someone did a data analyses and figured out 3 days does work for a lot of things. Manly short term power outages. A bunch of countries use the 3 days for their target as so many other countries already do. 

The 3 days is just a start. Having family documents easy to grab and go along with a go bag is more than what a lot of people have done.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Anybody ever try to look up nuclear bomb prep info like building a fallout shelter? 
Everything is 50ish years old. but the overlords have their shelters up and supplied, 
waiting for the big one.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Anybody ever try to look up nuclear bomb prep info like building a fallout shelter?
> Everything is 50ish years old. but the overlords have their shelters up and supplied,
> waiting for the big one.


They don't give two shits about the regular people, further they think we are overpopulated as it is.

I was involved with the states upgrading of the big bunker in Framingham,

the old comm equipment was in a deplorable condition.

The new powered telescoping antennas are EMP shunted when down.

There is plenty of long term food and water stored in there.

That proceeded like things were heating up, and they needed to have C&C setup .

They have upgraded others mostly in the eastern part of state and reopened older military ones for refitting.

There is one south of Boston that stored Nukes at one tine and is six levels of construction, I understand that one

is for state and federal employees in the Boston area. and a is a quick trip south for the occupants,

I was in it 25 years ago when used for ammo and weapon storage,

It had an elevator that could take a 10 ton truck down to the bottom.

We will be hung out to dry, sort of mobile Gamma absorbers for them.

Even big companies are quietly constructing bunkers for their executives and families.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> A few years back our government overlords made a law that during a declared emergency that those in charge may confiscate anything they want to utilize for the greater good. Home, car, supplies what ever. Much cheaper that having the sheepole prepare or to give FEMA an adequate budget for the sheep. Government just takes what they want and its all legal. Best to have a strategy in mind. And after watching Katrina your constitutional rights will be null and void. Firearms confiscation should be expected.


Thats one good thing my state has going for it

http://www.lrc.ky.gov/Statutes/statute.aspx?id=11130



> 37.1
> 04 Rights to acquire, carry, and use deadly weapons not to be impaired
> --
> Seizure of deadly weapons prohibited
> ...


One of the few decent things our politicians have done in the last decade


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> I have it all covered for 60.


I presume you mean 60 months of preps for 60 people?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I presume you mean 60 months of preps for 60 people?


I did that on purpose.:tango_face_smile:

It is 60 months for us.

I thought some would think 60 hours.:tango_face_grin:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> I did that on purpose.:tango_face_smile:
> 
> It is 60 months for us.
> 
> I thought some would think 60 hours.:tango_face_grin:


I knew well enough that it was 60 months....:tango_face_wink:


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> IL has promoted tornado, winter storm and even earthquake prepping - just added zombie apocalypse - haven't seen the TV commercials yet but their earthquake stuff is like a grade school promotion ....


That's because the people running the Democratik People's Republik of Hellinois have a grad-school mindset, and understanding of economics. As is proven by the state's credit rating and impending junk status!


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Thats one good thing my state has going for it
> 
> http://www.lrc.ky.gov/Statutes/statute.aspx?id=11130
> 
> One of the few decent things our politicians have done in the last decade


That may all be well and true, but if you think "the law" will protect you when the SHTF, I think you may be in for heartbreak. Too damn many "public officials", including police chiefs, etc (which all too often are nothing but political appointees/hacks) have this idea that the law will go out the window and they will do what ever they want. They figure that *if* things come back later, they can sort it out in court, *if* you even have enough evidence to take it there. Just look what happened during Katrina.

Also, what happens if you stand your ground and refuse to hand over your firearms hat they are attempting to illegally take? Odds are that if they are willing to piss on the law to try and take them, they won't back down when you waive it in their faces. You'll have to use force to prevent it. Possibly even kill. Even if you win this engagement, if the world doesn't totally go to WROL, and society comes back again, you will likely be on the hook for killing/assaulting/etc an LEO. Some DA/ADA will likely make the case that you were not justified in using force, and instead should have used the courts to remedy your situation.

That's why I think everyone needs a secure and hidden place to story their firearms in case of a SHTF event where the local government doesn't collapse. You can stash everything you can't risk logins, and not wind up in that situation.

Now *NotTooProudToHide*, you live in a red state, and I'm jealous. Maybe KY and your local/state police wouldn't do such a thing, and my views are just 100% paranoia mixed with living my entire life as a _subject_ in a socialist state that truly detests firearm owners. But can you really take that chance?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Egyas said:


> That may all be well and true, but if you think "the law" will protect you when the SHTF, I think you may be in for heartbreak. Too damn many "public officials", including police chiefs, etc (which all too often are nothing but political appointees/hacks) have this idea that the law will go out the window and they will do what ever they want. They figure that *if* things come back later, they can sort it out in court, *if* you even have enough evidence to take it there. Just look what happened during Katrina.
> 
> Also, what happens if you stand your ground and refuse to hand over your firearms hat they are attempting to illegally take? Odds are that if they are willing to piss on the law to try and take them, they won't back down when you waive it in their faces. You'll have to use force to prevent it. Possibly even kill. Even if you win this engagement, if the world doesn't totally go to WROL, and society comes back again, you will likely be on the hook for killing/assaulting/etc an LEO. Some DA/ADA will likely make the case that you were not justified in using force, and instead should have used the courts to remedy your situation.
> 
> ...


You are right, when its going down laws like this one are just words, you have a choice to make as far as hiding, giving in, or resisting, personally I would be like you and would stash my guns somewhere where they where available but safe. What this law does is give you protection under the law afterwords when things are being settled in court. It makes orders like the ones given post Katrina where all guns found where seized are illegal and the police will have to return them to you or compensate you financially for your loss.

That being said, when its going down you probably shouldn't be that guy or girl waltzing down main street wearing a plate carrier loaded down with mags, a pistol on your hip and a rifle in your hands or over your shoulders. I'm not saying you shouldn't be armed, I carry every day when things are fine but discretion is the better part of valor.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> You are right, when its going down laws like this one are just words, you have a choice to make as far as hiding, giving in, or resisting, personally I would be like you and would stash my guns somewhere where they where available but safe. What this law does is give you protection under the law afterwords when things are being settled in court. It makes orders like the ones given post Katrina where all guns found where seized are illegal and the police will have to return them to you or compensate you financially for your loss.
> 
> That being said, when its going down you probably shouldn't be that guy or girl waltzing down main street wearing a plate carrier loaded down with mags, a pistol on your hip and a rifle in your hands or over your shoulders. I'm not saying you shouldn't be armed, I carry every day when things are fine but discretion is the better part of valor.


We agree completely. There may well be a day when the dress code you mention above is the "minimum standard" for leaving the house. In that case, so be it! But for a Katrina-like event, etc, where I think there's a good chance that the government will be reestablished, discretion is indeed the better part of valor.

Also, it's a GREAT reason to have pictures of your firearms, serial numbers, and if possible documented purchase info as well. Keep this info safe, secure, and hidden as well. Even after winning in court, the victims of confiscation in Katrina paid hell to get their weapons back without *every single* "i" dotted and "t" crossed.

Should we have to jump through these hoops? *HELL NO!* But if the gov is ready to piss on your rights as a citizen and illegally confiscate your goods in the first place, do you trust that they'll "play nice" and give them back after you wage war on them in the courts?

Sad, disgusting state of affairs we find ourselves in. Just one of *oh so many* reasons my wife and I are getting out of this "socialist paradise".


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

72 hours... enough beans and butter to let the average schmuck "feel" prepared for whatever may come.
72 hours... enough time to close the banks and roads... and set up check points.
72 hours... enough time for store shelves to be picked clean.
72 hours... enough time to mobilize national guard and DHS resources to "secure" urban and suburban areas.

84 hours... you're screwed.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

whoppo said:


> 72 hours... enough beans and butter to let the average schmuck "feel" prepared for whatever may come.
> 72 hours... enough time to close the banks and roads... and set up check points.
> 72 hours... enough time for store shelves to be picked clean.
> 72 hours... enough time to mobilize national guard and DHS resources to "secure" urban and suburban areas.
> ...


have told my brother since day 1... he has 2 days tops to make it here in the event of a major flush... after that, the zombies will roam.. would be nice if the sheeple all had 3 days worth of crap to buy him another day..lol


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

paraquack said:


> Anybody ever try to look up nuclear bomb prep info like building a fallout shelter?
> Everything is 50ish years old. but the overlords have their shelters up and supplied,
> waiting for the big one.


Agree they should update guidance.

I would start with what they put out , look at all the sites selling shelters, try to go visit a manufacturer or two then decide if you want to buy or build.

If you build steal ideas from everyone.

I would build the shelter under the house or a tunnel from the house basement to it. A Modern idea I would incorporate is solar panels to power the home both before and during the event, an antifreeze hot water heat transfer system to heat hot water for the home before the event and the shelter during and a modern air filtration system.

If you build the place on a well you could have water piped into your shelter. Radiation meter to check it. It is possible to excavate for the shelter then drill the well so that it is inside the shelter. Many old homes were built over or right next to a well.

If your elevations work right , you would need to be on a hill or at least have one direction needs to fall off in elevation pretty quick, if you had that you could run a waste pipe out of your shelter if you got a well giving you water no reason why not to have a flush toilet if you have a drain line again elevations got to be just right. My current waste line is too high . But if I had built this place new I would have put a waste line below the basement . In a SHTF situation I could see just running it out on the ground but it is also possible to run it into a lagoon or lateral system . If done right you could make the shelter waste system the same one the house normally uses .

I saw a new home built last summer that had a garage in part of the basement but then it had a living area as well . 10 foot ceilings and a 2 foot thick concrete cap on it. A couple staircases from the upstairs led to steel entry doors . Steel doors to enter the basement from the garage area . The living area in the basement was over 1000 sf. I did not look as the contractor asked me not to but it looked like he was installing wiring for a solar set up and an air filtration system . The waste water system for the house was such that it had toilets and sinks in the basement as well as on the first floor. Besides that thick concrete roof and thicker than normal walls this basement had no windows. It had interior rooms that were made with concrete walls looked like the interior walls were needed to support the roof it had steel post as well.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Egyas said:


> That's why I think everyone needs a secure and hidden place to story their firearms in case of a SHTF event where the local government doesn't collapse.


Agree you need to have arms to use and arms hidden away for Just in Case.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm not looking for a fight with the local government and I doubt the local police would even be willing to confiscate guns or "excess" food but.

The food and weapons we legally purchased instead of paying for a trip to Disney Land (or whatever) are ours. It's additional insurance we paid for instead of blowing money on a fancy new car. If, and I doubt this will ever be the case around here, the government attempts to take what we lawfully purchased, grew, stored, ect using money and hard work we honestly earned then I will refuse to go quietly into that abyss of starvation and being defenseless.

Maybe in California or Vermont the local police may attempt to confiscate food and weapons but around here I seriously doubt it would ever happen.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

John Galt said:


> I'm not looking for a fight with the local government and I doubt the local police would even be willing to confiscate guns or "excess" food but.
> 
> The food and weapons we legally purchased instead of paying for a trip to Disney Land (or whatever) are ours. It's additional insurance we paid for instead of blowing money on a fancy new car. If, and I doubt this will ever be the case around here, the government attempts to take what we lawfully purchased, grew, stored, ect using money and hard work we honestly earned then I will refuse to go quietly into that abyss of starvation and being defenseless.
> 
> Maybe in California or Vermont the local police may attempt to confiscate food and weapons but around here I seriously doubt it would ever happen.


the fat mayors and the copper's families don't get hungry? - you're being REALLY naive guy - you have unprepared sheeple down there just like the rest of the country ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

back to the original OP topic of US gooberment CD prep asked by our resident Swede ....

here's what our Swede's gooberment is doing - even more indication that they are taking the war prep seriously ....

Report: Sweden Re-Activates Cold War Bunkers Over Fears of Russian Invasion


----------

